
Ask HN: Machine learning in public sector? - agilord
There must be some interesting machine learning applications besides image- and speech recognition, driverless cars, ads serving or go... :-)<p>I&#x27;d love to read anything about successful or failed attempts of using machine learning in the public sector, in the government, or at regulatory agencies especially in enforcing regulations against companies.<p>If you have a story or a collection of these, please share them!
======
itamarst
[http://datafordemocracy.org/](http://datafordemocracy.org/) is doing some
stuff, part of in partnership with cities. E.g. thing with Boston.

------
mars4rp
I am working in public sector and tech that we use today is 15 years old. so
ask again in 20 years!

~~~
isoos
Ha, somewhere around 15 years ago I've implemented an e-mail routing system
that forwarded the incoming e-mails (typically complaints or questions) to the
corresponding official in a small-town government office. It was able to learn
from redirections. I do hope that they no longer use it though, looking back
it was really crap tech. But the concept was fresh!

------
seasonalgrit
Note that OP runs an ML consulting firm.

